# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Dream recall

## Mate122

problem is,i cant remember anything from my dreams.is there a way to fix this.
dont tell me to have dream journal.what would i write in it when i cant
remember anything.

----------


## JPDreeamnz

Hey mate it isn't broken hahaha (sorry, i have a problem with jokes - -')
You found here a "Don't remember my dreams" friend and i'm having great improvements on dream recall in the past month  ::D: 

i've "fixed" it with MILD, i know that mnemonic technique is used to induce your awareness and question of reality, but my dream recall was just as bad as my face a month ago  ::disconcerted:: 

I started saying to me on my weaking life "You will start to remember your dreams, i will start to remember my dreams". In the beginning, of course, i didn't remember nothing but past 1 week i remembered my first dream in ages. now is improving and improving to the point that i can remember having more than one dream in a night and i'm recalling at least one dream every night.
The are people on the forum who recall 4-6 dream in a night, for me is a control to archieve but i already been lucid with my actual recall so i got that goin' for me, which is nice!

Edit: Before sleep you'll need to say/think that too, maybe more than on weaking life. Instead on counting sheeps, count dreams to recall hahaha

Ahh, and don't forget to keep the journal because on the morning you remember your "first dream" you'll have to record it and keep reading your past dreams to bring closure to your dream world.

i hope it will help you, remember that results come with patience and effort.

Sweet Dreams  :;-):

----------


## Icyice

I find that implementing WBTBs and waking up naturally greatly help recall, if you find that of any help.

Naturally, also try to wake during REM sleep, though I think that's a given.  :smiley:

----------


## priceleecushing

How about a digital voice recorder? It is faster than writing, and you can try to recall as much as possible while you're starting to forget. This helped me, when writing down dreams wasn't working for me.

----------

